# Window fell off



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi

Yesterday the wind blew one of my windows off!  Luckily for me it landed on the lawn and looks OK.

But I have trouble fitting it back on! Anyone done this?

It is a Dometic window like the "S4 Hinged Windows" pictured here:
S4 Hinged Windows










I did manage to get it sorted well enough to drive the van, but the top of the window has this aluminium list that should hinge on another list on the frame. And I could not get it up or in far enough. Not compared with the other windows.

I looked for installation info on the Dometic web side but did not find any.

I could go to a dealer for help, but then I have to drive for hours. So have anybody done this before got any pointers on how to fit the window onto the hinge list?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

The following link on the Leisure Spares site for the repair instructions should be able to assist you;

Seitz S4 
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s4-top_hung_window.pdf

Seitz s5
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s5-window.pdf

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like this is the crucial bit on page 8 of the S4 pdf

_Windowpane replacement.

Loosen the fixing screws on the side articulated supports of the opener.

Unlock pane on the lock.

*Caution!: With opening the windowpane through 90° it releases itself from the frame hinge and falls out.*

With fixing in a new acrylic pane, it must be ensured that the
windowpane hinge is positioned properly in the frame hinge.

*With fixing the windowpane, the fitting angle must be >90°, so that the windowpane hinge can be inserted into the frame hinge. *

Before closing, ensure freedom of movement in order to avoid possible damage in the hinge area.

Then close window and fasten opener to the frame._

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you guys. I will have to wait for the weather to improve before I try this. :wink:


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I took my window pane out last year to re-seal the plastic edge as it had come away. I would advise you get someone to help you rehang the pane (as per the above PDF instructions) as it can be a bit tricky - you need to make sure both edges of the hinge locate all the way along before you can close the window down. A bit of patience maybe required...!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been putting things off...when I got my window back on I left one of the opener rods since I could not figure out how to do it.

And the window works well with just one opener like this one:










The opener is made of a rod sliding inside a pipe when you open the window. The inside rod has a metal thingie at the end - and it's causing problems because I cannot figure out in which position it should be. And I'm afraid to use too much force trying.

Here are two images of the metal thingie - it can be moved 180 about degrees and I took one pic from each side. And it's got a spring dampening the metal thingie no matter which way it is pointing.



















Has anyone done this and know witch way the metal thingie should point? It could be either way displayed or in between standing up from the inner rod.

Attachments...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not something you usually see, If it was mine I would slide the other one apart and take note of which way it comes out.

If you were closer I'd see if I could mend it for you.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Is the spring on the "thingy" as you call it a normal compression spring? 
Although I've not dismantled one of that style of strut I'd suggest that the spring should locate on the piece that looks like a peg i.e. be facing into the strut leg.
It is your "thingy" that makes the clicking noise as you open the window and then locks it in position.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sure it is too obvious but is this the only window in your van? Can you not compare the fitting with that on other windows?

Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you - some good ideas. I'll try later today.

Take another one apart - why didn't I think of that.


----------

